# Stripping Recepticle and Switch screws?



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> I've designed a new screwdriver bit. It fits pretty much everything electrical.
> Most electrical devices have a universal screw so that you can use a phillips, flat or robertson.
> I hated changing a household full of toggle switches to the new decora style. About 70% of the time, the screw would strip and leave you to taking the screw out by hand with a flathead. What a waste of time.
> My new driver never strips because it incorporates the robertson with the flathead. This works for not only plugs and switches, but conduit, bx, junction box cover plates, taylor made cover plates, panel cover screws, ground lugs and neutral lugs.
> ...


Post some pictures and we'll tell you what we think!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

laserstar Ryan said:


> I've designed a new screwdriver bit. It fits pretty much everything electrical.
> Most electrical devices have a universal screw so that you can use a phillips, flat or robertson.
> I hated changing a household full of toggle switches to the new decora style. About 70% of the time, the screw would strip and leave you to taking the screw out by hand with a flathead. What a waste of time.
> My new driver never strips because it incorporates the robertson with the flathead. This works for not only plugs and switches, but conduit, bx, junction box cover plates, taylor made cover plates, panel cover screws, ground lugs and neutral lugs.
> ...


Congratulations. You just invented something that already exists.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Congratulations. You just invented something that already exists.


hahahaha................really?

I've never seen them.



Anyway........you can't beat robertson. There is nothing better that robertson screws


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Here it is. Big as life, and pre-existing. It's actually pretty darned similar to the posi-drive bits.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Here it is. Big as life, and pre-existing. It's actually pretty darned similar to the posi-drive bits.


Wrong link


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Josue said:


> Wrong link


What link?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mike in Canada said:


> Here it is. Big as life, and pre-existing. It's actually pretty darned similar to the posi-drive bits.












...............


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> ...............


ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Here it is.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

i cant seem to see your link mike. Who makes it?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> i cant seem to see your link mike. Who makes it?



Milwaukee makes it


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, they just released it and applied for the patent in August 2010 .
I released mine almost 3 years ago and i KNOW i'm the first to invent. I went through the whole patent process already.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, maybe if you have a good lawyer, you are in for some big $$$.

I don't like the Milwaukee "ECX" bit, I'd rather use a square,
but I am sure they have sold tons of them.


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

rexowner said:


> Well, maybe if you have a good lawyer, you are in for some big $$$.
> 
> I don't like the Milwaukee "ECX" bit, I'd rather use a square,
> but I am sure they have sold tons of them.


 
You have the hand driver right?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes.
1234


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

How do you find em?
Are they a little clumsy to use?
I've had good sales with lots of re orders and none sent back.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

If you think about rotating them, there are 4 "right" positions where
a Robertson will fit. There are only 2 where this type of bit or a slotted
will fit. It is a little thing, but for me it makes it faster and less awkward to
get a Robertson started. So, I can't warm up to this kind of bit.


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

rexowner said:


> If you think about rotating them, there are 4 "right" positions where
> a Robertson will fit. There are only 2 where this type of bit or a slotted
> will fit. It is a little thing, but for me it makes it faster and less awkward to
> get a Robertson started. So, I can't warm up to this kind of bit.


Well i've got a little something i'm releasing soon that THEY don't have, and my new design will assist you with making that line up a little faster.


You use the Robertson for anything else down there?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Not really:no:. But if I have to turn a lot of 1, 2 or 3 heads I'd rather use
the Robertson.:thumbsup:


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Fair enough, whatever works best for you.
I'll keep ya'll posted on my developements.
Thanks for all your input.
All the best and play safe!

Ryan


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ryan, just so I'm clear... you're the guy who invented the bit that's being distributed by rack-a-teers? Can you talk a little bit about how that process worked? I've had several product suggestions that made it to market, essentially because I gave them away. More or less an email that said, "It would be cool if you guys did this...". Sounds like you are profiting from your idea. You are the manufacturer also, I am led to believe?


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Ryan, just so I'm clear... you're the guy who invented the bit that's being distributed by rack-a-teers? Can you talk a little bit about how that process worked? I've had several product suggestions that made it to market, essentially because I gave them away. More or less an email that said, "It would be cool if you guys did this...". Sounds like you are profiting from your idea. You are the manufacturer also, I am led to believe?


Well I secured the work as mine by making my first prototype and developing the idea with them. I handle all the research and developement of the bits and get a royalty for each unit sold. My saving grace was working with the great people at Rack-A-Tiers. They get ideas on a daily basis suggested to them and very few actually make it to the manufacturing stage.
I also went to a patent agent to do a search for my device. I made my first wax prototype using a McDonalds straw, light switch screw and a candle. Found a prototype shop to machine my first working prototype.
The key is the patent search, they can be expensive so good luck. I have an awesome lawyer that is very economic.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You invented that thing? Cool...I saw it in the Rack A Tiers catalogue and wanted to buy it, but the supply house doesn't have it. I keep forgetting to ask them to order it in whenever I'm there.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Well i've got a little something i'm releasing soon that THEY don't have, and my new design will assist you with making that line up a little faster.
> 
> 
> You use the Robertson for anything else down there?


Congratulations for your invention!!!

BUt,! There are inventions that are not very needed.

If you invented a screw that will save us half a second, well, it is not very amazing.

I encourage you to keep trying, I really do!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You invented that thing? Cool...I saw it in the Rack A Tiers catalogue and wanted to buy it, but the supply house doesn't have it. I keep forgetting to ask them to order it in whenever I'm there.


 I've got one. I don't do resi or much 'small' commercial so I don't use it that much, but I like gadgets so I use it when I can. I chuck it in my Milwaukee 12V 90 degree drill which has very swanky torque settings on it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Yeah, they just released it and applied for the patent in August 2010 .
> I released mine almost 3 years ago and i KNOW i'm the first to invent. I went through the whole patent process already.


 

There's problems with these ECX drivers. I have a set and one thing I notice is, the square on some bolts is turned 45 degrees from some others. The is, in the picture he showed earlier, the corner of the square lines up with the flat. Problem is, plenty of bolts, and most panel covers, the square is poised the same angle as the flat. The ECX drivers only fit about half the bolts you try them on, and that's the reason they will NEVER be a big seller.


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Mike in Canada said:


> I've got one. I don't do resi or much 'small' commercial so I don't use it that much, but I like gadgets so I use it when I can. I chuck it in my Milwaukee 12V 90 degree drill which has very swanky torque settings on it.


Well i can't thank you enough for supporting my invention Mike, and my 9 year old son thanks you as well. 
I think it's gonna take a little time for it to catch on. We're so used to grabbing a green robbie to pull switches and plugs and a red for the conduit fittings.
Trouble is, there is no denying the strippage factor. Look at how much surface area is being used to spin these things out, hardly any at all.
Very few red robbies will turn a coupling or connector with out spinning, and leaving you with a crappy bond, and think of all the times you've pulled out your big flat to get a better bond.
We have a newer design coming out for the series of bits. This last couple years have been the testing grounds for the bit. I'm not a huge rich established company like Milwaukee. Just a single dad looking for a way to contribute to the cause and explore some financial freedom. Wish me luck.
And thanks again.:thumbup:


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You invented that thing? Cool...I saw it in the Rack A Tiers catalogue and wanted to buy it, but the supply house doesn't have it. I keep forgetting to ask them to order it in whenever I'm there.


What supplier and which location?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Well i can't thank you enough for supporting my invention Mike, and my 9 year old son thanks you as well.
> I think it's gonna take a little time for it to catch on. We're so used to grabbing a green robbie to pull switches and plugs and a red for the conduit fittings.
> Trouble is, there is no denying the strippage factor. Look at how much surface area is being used to spin these things out, hardly any at all.
> Very few red robbies will turn a coupling or connector with out spinning, and leaving you with a crappy bond, and think of all the times you've pulled out your big flat to get a better bond.
> ...


 

That things not gonna catch on unless all screw are manufactured the same. Take a look:





As you can see, the square is off axis to the driver by 45 degrees








Panel bolts are the same way








Not to mention the little problem









Wera, Milwaukee and others already beat you to it


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah there are only about 15-20% of those screws out there.
There is obviously a demand for better drivers to avoid the slippage problem, otherwise........ Wera, Milwaukee and myself wouldn't have come up with the idea..... and there is obviously a market because you own theirs and they've made some coin offa you. I'm just trying to get a piece of the market being a lowly entrepreneur trying to get by and teach my son something about critical thinking and ingenuity. 
I dont know when Wera came out with theirs, but i beat Milwaukee to market.
I'll be releasing a product associated with my bit that is going to create a bigger demand for the bit and all the companies involved will make some money off my idea.
When Robertson came out, people said similar things, like unless all screws were robbie it won't last. Well up here in Canada, it's been the standard for years.
Bottom line, if it doesn't work for some, that doesn't mean it won't work for others.
And frankly, to be in the company of corporations like wera and milwaukee, this little guy from Victoria has quite a sense of accomplishment.

Thanks for all the comments!!!!!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Yeah there are only about 15-20% of those screws out there.
> There is obviously a demand for better drivers to avoid the slippage problem, otherwise........ Wera, Milwaukee and myself wouldn't have come up with the idea..... and there is obviously a market because you own theirs and they've made some coin offa you. I'm just trying to get a piece of the market being a lowly entrepreneur trying to get by and teach my son something about critical thinking and ingenuity.
> I dont know when Wera came out with theirs, but i beat Milwaukee to market.
> I'll be releasing a product associated with my bit that is going to create a bigger demand for the bit and all the companies involved will make some money off my idea.
> ...


 Very interesting. Can you post any pictures of your product.


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

oldtimer said:


> Very interesting. Can you post any pictures of your product.


Check out page 1 of the thread, near the top.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Yeah there are only about 15-20% of those screws out there.
> There is obviously a demand for better drivers to avoid the slippage problem, otherwise........ Wera, Milwaukee and myself wouldn't have come up with the idea..... and there is obviously a market because you own theirs and they've made some coin offa you. I'm just trying to get a piece of the market being a lowly entrepreneur trying to get by and teach my son something about critical thinking and ingenuity.
> I dont know when Wera came out with theirs, but i beat Milwaukee to market.
> I'll be releasing a product associated with my bit that is going to create a bigger demand for the bit and all the companies involved will make some money off my idea.
> ...


 
Actually the Wera's are terminal strip screwdrivers, they do not fit a robertson. Milwakeee just came out with this, and if you patented over a year ago, I think you have rights to it:thumbsup:

There's still the problem of some bolts being manufactured with the square rotated by 45 degrees. To have a complete set, you would need :

s1 driver
s1 rotated 45 degree driver

s2 driver
s2 rotated 45 degree driver

After buying and operating one, I'll stick with a plain old Robertson. I wish you luck:thumbsup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm pretty fond of a good old straight blade screwdriver. :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> I'm pretty fond of a good old straight blade screwdriver. :whistling2:



I am too. They make tightening locknuts easier.

It's the slotted _screws_ that should be outlawed!


----------



## laserstar Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I am too. They make tightening locknuts easier.
> 
> It's the slotted _screws_ that should be outlawed!


Here here, they are the worst of them all. Great if you have more patience than God, all the time in the world, and a crate load of bandaids and drywall mud.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I looked for one of those bits a while ago but couldn't find them. Where can I go to purchase one, I'd like to try one out.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Well i can't thank you enough for supporting my invention Mike, and my 9 year old son thanks you as well.
> I think it's gonna take a little time for it to catch on. We're so used to grabbing a green robbie to pull switches and plugs and a red for the conduit fittings.


 I just happen to be the kind of guy who likes to have the 'right tool' for the job. I use posi-drive screwdrivers for panel work, and I use your lock-tite bit for device screws. It's not without its drawbacks, of course, mainly being that if you try using it at 90 degrees to the direction that it 'should' be, because you're in a hurry and didn't check properly, then the robertson part doesn't engage very far (held back by the flat) and it *will* strip in a very real, very meaningful way.



> Trouble is, there is no denying the strippage factor. Look at how much surface area is being used to spin these things out, hardly any at all.
> Very few red robbies will turn a coupling or connector with out spinning, and leaving you with a crappy bond, and think of all the times you've pulled out your big flat to get a better bond.


 There are a lot of bad robbies out there. Agreed. A properly made robbie does a good job. The saw-cut in coupler screws (to allow for the flat blade) seriously reduces the ability of a robbie to do the job properly, I think.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

laserstar Ryan said:


> Yeah there are only about 15-20% of those screws out there.
> There is obviously a demand for better drivers to avoid the slippage problem, otherwise........ Wera, Milwaukee and myself wouldn't have come up with the idea..... and there is obviously a market because you own theirs and they've made some coin offa you. I'm just trying to get a piece of the market being a lowly entrepreneur trying to get by and teach my son something about critical thinking and ingenuity.
> I dont know when Wera came out with theirs, but i beat Milwaukee to market.


 Those Wera drivers aren't like yours. Those are 'plus-minus' drivers. I own those, too. They're more of combination of phillips and flat, not robertson and flat. They can also be a combination of posi-drive and flat.


----------



## Keyrick (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Those Wera drivers aren't like yours. Those are 'plus-minus' drivers. I own those, too. They're more of combination of phillips and flat, not robertson and flat. They can also be a combination of posi-drive and flat.


Mike, where do you get you Posidrivs? I have the bits, but I would like to just get some complete drivers as well.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Keyrick said:


> Mike, where do you get you Posidrivs? I have the bits, but I would like to just get some complete drivers as well.



Wera makes plus-minus posi-drive screwdrivers as well as regular posi-drive ones. The suffix is "PZ" for "pozi-drive".


----------

